# cottage cheese...



## ORACLE (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok i bought some cottage cheese and pineapples and must say it was pretty darn nasty....so what i decided to do was take 1/2 a cup of the cottage cheese, 8oz of milk, scoop of protein powder, bannana, and 2 slices of pineapple and mix it in the blender.  You couldn't taste the cottage cheese at all.


----------



## tee (Jan 17, 2005)

I love cottage cheese. I eat it straight out of the container. MMMMmmmmmm


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 17, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Ok i bought some cottage cheese and pineapples and must say it was pretty darn nasty....so what i decided to do was take 1/2 a cup of the cottage cheese, 8oz of milk, scoop of protein powder, bannana, and 2 slices of pineapple and mix it in the blender.  You couldn't taste the cottage cheese at all.


that does sound tasty, might have to give it a try.


----------



## ORACLE (Jan 17, 2005)

I never realized that cottage cheese had that sort of nutritional value.  But when i smelled it and tasted it....eww....but the in the shake you can't even tell it's there.


----------

